# Any sludge heads?



## PhychicTurtle (Oct 21, 2013)

Just wondering if there's anyone here who.likes sludge or Stoner metal? brain oil, bongripper, eyehategod, iron monkey, that stuff..


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes.
Sludge fucking r00les
[video=youtube;kQLl0b8pGdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQLl0b8pGdI[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;BcTH01-JVug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcTH01-JVug[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;ERxRdzpfm2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERxRdzpfm2c[/video]


----------



## PhychicTurtle (Oct 23, 2013)

Good man  cant see them at the moment I'm on my phone, il have a look later on laptop, who is it?


----------



## TheMystified420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Great Crowbar song Green, my favorite Crowbar song! That whole album is awesome, been listening to it for years  "Take me, feel my pain. Feel me, take my pain."


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck, I can't get enough goddamn Crowbar in my fucking life

[video=youtube;XdQc45sYa9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdQc45sYa9Y[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;w759AI7J8LE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w759AI7J8LE[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;jpFNn_aYf88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpFNn_aYf88[/video]

Guess who also plays here


----------



## TheMystified420 (Oct 28, 2013)

Kirk sure does write some badass riffs, they get so addicting! lol


----------



## TN Jedeye (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;ikLDoO2Yv4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikLDoO2Yv4A[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;JP5PG7tyOw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP5PG7tyOw0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 4, 2013)

Sludge like Mastodon sludge?


----------



## PhychicTurtle (Dec 30, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Sludge like Mastodon sludge?


Nah man, more like Brainoil, iron monkey, electric wizard , heavy slow groovy ya know haha


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;Wt5T3Og6-EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt5T3Og6-EA[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 30, 2013)

PhychicTurtle said:


> Nah man, more like Brainoil, iron monkey, electric wizard , heavy slow groovy ya know haha


I don't know unfortunately, lol. I only know of Mastodon being labelled as Sludge/Stoner Metal. ^_^


----------



## PhychicTurtle (Dec 30, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I don't know unfortunately, lol. I only know of Mastodon being labelled as Sludge/Stoner Metal. ^_^


Deffo not sludge or stoner man, youtube Brainoil-support in numbers. Absolute banger.


----------



## SomewhatSilent (Jan 6, 2014)

Woah, back the fuck up. This thread is on page 2 but nobody has posted Isis, Melvins, or Neurosis yet? I'll fix that. 

[video=youtube;Awg99tk6vys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Awg99tk6vys[/video]

Since I can only include 1 video per post I'll include the other 2 as links. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmX_7B8c-ww

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp7Dz4bh5UE


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 9, 2014)

Melvins yes

[video=youtube;sswAnE0y_To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sswAnE0y_To[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;UwaWpUcTPMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwaWpUcTPMk[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;zxBSZW6P0dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxBSZW6P0dE[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 9, 2014)

And of course

[video=youtube;Sr-Wq3s9ADg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr-Wq3s9ADg[/video]


----------

